# Drehgeber als Poti ersatz 'Digital Poti'



## GFI (8 November 2008)

Hallo Forum User,

ich suche einen Drehgeber, der für den Einbau in ein Schalttableau  geeignet ist um damit die Funktionen eines Potis nach zustellen.
Ich habe bereits an einigen Maschinen solche 'Digital Potis' gesehen.
Kann mir jemand Hersteller nennen. 

Vielen Dank im voraus.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (8 November 2008)

Hallo GFI,
was du meinst ist ein Elektronisches Handrad, mit magnetischer Rastung gibt es bei EBE "www.ebe-gmbh.de/german/content/c_prod.html" und sind relativ teuer.

Gruss Helmut


----------

